# Milwaukee @ Minnesota Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

* Milwaukee Bucks (23-32) vs. Minnesota Timberwolves (28-30)​ *
March 4th, 2005​Location: Target Center​ 







*Starting Lineups:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">

*Versus:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HUDSON, TROY" TITLE="HUDSON, TROY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/HUDSON, TROY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HASSELL, TRENTON" TITLE="HASSELL, TRENTON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/HASSELL, TRENTON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SPREWELL, LATRELL" TITLE="SPREWELL, LATRELL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/SPREWELL, LATRELL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GARNETT, KEVIN" TITLE="GARNETT, KEVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/GARNETT, KEVIN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JOHNSON, ERVIN" TITLE="JOHNSON, ERVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/JOHNSON, ERVIN.jpg">​
*Key Matchup!*​Desmond Mason Vs. Latrell Sprewell
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SPREWELL, LATRELL" TITLE="SPREWELL, LATRELL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/twolves/SPREWELL, LATRELL.jpg">​
This is the matchup that can work in the Bucks favor, if Dez can win this matchup, KG's effect will be felt less.​
Prediction: Bucks-90 Timberwolves-105


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Preview*:

*When*: 7 p.m. Friday.

*Where*: Target Center.

*Broadcasts*: TV - WCGV (Channel 24). Radio - WTMJ-AM (620).

*About the Timberwolves*: They're engaged in a tight battle with the Lakers and Denver for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Western Conference. Entering play Thursday, the three teams were all within one game of each other. Minnesota will play 13 of its final 25 games on the road, and 13 of its final 25 will be against teams with records of .500 or better.

*PLAYER TO WATCH*:

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GARNETT, KEVIN" TITLE="GARNETT, KEVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/GARNETT, KEVIN.jpg">, PF TIMBERWOLVES

On Feb. 13 against Chicago, the league's reigning most valuable player scored his 15,000th career point and became the 12th player in league history to accumulate 15,000 points, 8,000 rebounds and 3,000 assists. Garnett led the league in rebounding last season, marking the first time a Minnesota player led the league in a major statistical category, and he leads the league in that category again this year.

*LINEUPS*:
Player Ht. From
G-Troy Hudson 6-1 S. Illinois
G-Trenton Hassell 6-5 Austin Peay
C-Ervin Johnson 6-11 New Orleans
F-Kevin Garnett 6-11 Mauldin,S.C.
F-Latrell Sprewell 6-5 Alabama

Coach: Kevin McHale (first season, 3-4).

*Injury report*: Sam Cassell (right hamstring) is questionable. Michael Olowokandi (right knee) is out. Ndudi Ebi (left knee) and Eddie Griffin (left hand) are on the injured list.


Player Ht. From
G-Mo Williams 6-1 Alabama
G-Michael Redd 6-6 Ohio State
C-Dan Gadzuric 6-11 UCLA
F-Joe Smith 6-10 Maryland
F-Desmond Mason	6-5 Okla. State

Coach: Terry Porter (second season, 64-73).

*Injury report*: T.J. Ford (recovering from neck surgery) is out for the season.

*THE SERIES*:

The Bucks won their first game against Minnesota on Feb. 1 at the Bradley Center and will be looking to sweep the season set for the first time since 1991-'92. The Bucks have lost five straight in Minnesota.

*NUMBERS GAME*

21.7: Mason's scoring average over the last three games.

8: Games in which Redd has scored 30 or more points this season.

5-25: Milwaukee's record when the opponent scores 100 or more points.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Bucks up 30-19 after 1st Quarter! Danny G. with 10 and 6 after one.

Keep it up guys!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

we are getting run off the floor by Minny's 2nd team....18-3 run to start the 2nd for Minny...right now bench scoring is 19-1 Minnesota :curse: ...COME ON BUCKS!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Bucks up 55-50 @ Half!! Danny G and Mo early candidates for POTG... :banana:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Recap*:
Tough one to lose, we could have won this game, but their starpower was greater than ours, meaning KG and Wally outperform Redd and Mason in the final minutes...

Minny-103
Mil - 97

Szerbiack with 28, KG with 25pts, 10 rebs, and 5 assists....The T'wolves seemed to play much better with Anthony Carter...maybe a PG change is imminent with Cassell hurt and seeming disintrested...

On the Bucks end, Dan Gadzuric had a great game with 16 pts and 12 rebounds, Moe williams chipped in with 21 points, and Desmond Mason led the Bucks with 9 assists.....

JSONLINE.COM RECAP-CLICK HERE


----------

